# Hypothetical question



## LordQuas (Feb 4, 2012)

A friend of mine posed this to me (she's a "thick" white woman, for the record) as a hypothetical and I found it fascinating for some reason

If you took 100 "average" white guys with the stereotypical "average white guy" taste in women and presented then with the option of having sex with a fat white chick with an hourglass shape or a thin black woman with an hourglass shape what do you think the results would be?

I dunno, maybe Im the only one that thinks stuff like this is interesting


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't get this at all.....

So a white man has to choose between a skinny black girl and a fat white woman?

I really don't see the point of this question.....:huh:


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 4, 2012)

at the end of the day ...as long as folks are happy who they are with that's all that matters.....


----------



## musicman (Feb 4, 2012)

As research, your friend's question is useless. Suppose you get the answer. How do you know whether the result is due to race or weight? You can only have one variable in a question like that. Everything else must be constant.

On the other hand, I think it says something about your friend's insecurities. Maybe that's why you found it fascinating?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 4, 2012)

I'll take "TheRapists" for $600, Alex...............


----------



## tinkerbell (Feb 4, 2012)

wrestlingguy said:


> I'll take "TheRapists" for $600, Alex...............



:bow:

lol


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 4, 2012)

So given the choice between two things that a stereotype is, stereotypically, not attracted to, which would said stereotype prefer?

I'd assume that the answer has more to do with the person posing the question than the hypothetical stereotypical white male.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 4, 2012)

Whichever one lets him have sex with her.


----------



## PhiloGirl (Feb 4, 2012)

wrestlingguy said:


> I'll take "TheRapists" for $600, Alex...............


I second the :bow:



AnnMarie said:


> Whichever one lets him have sex with her.


lol You are so right!

I admit though, I also find the question itself interesting, because I think it seeks to examine stereotypes. But to come up with any sort of answer to it, one has to rely on stereotypes...


----------



## S13Drifter (Feb 4, 2012)

That question is a fallacy, if they choose the thin black girl its because she is thin, if they pick the fat white girl then it is because she is white. That is the average mind set of any results taken from this test.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 4, 2012)

I know men who would say..."Can't I have both? At the same time? With their twins?"


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Feb 4, 2012)

S13Drifter said:


> That question is a fallacy, if they choose the thin black girl its because she is thin, if they pick the fat white girl then it is because she is white. That is the average mind set of any results taken from this test.



This. The root assumption is that the average stereotypical white male, being presented with two choices, both being a stereotypical positive and a stereotypical negative at the same time, will ultimately choose one or the other based on the positive stereotype... and statistically, it should be an even split.


----------



## LordQuas (Feb 6, 2012)

musicman said:


> As research, your friend's question is useless. Suppose you get the answer. How do you know whether the result is due to race or weight? You can only have one variable in a question like that. Everything else must be constant.
> 
> On the other hand, I think it says something about your friend's insecurities. Maybe that's why you found it fascinating?



That's a pretty big leap to assume my friend was asking this question out of insecurity, maybe that's indicative of YOUR insecurities?


----------



## LordQuas (Feb 6, 2012)

Blackjack said:


> So given the choice between two things that a stereotype is, stereotypically, not attracted to, which would said stereotype prefer?
> 
> I'd assume that the answer has more to do with the person posing the question than the hypothetical stereotypical white male.



I ghave no idea what you meant by this


----------



## LordQuas (Feb 6, 2012)

S13Drifter said:


> That question is a fallacy, if they choose the thin black girl its because she is thin, if they pick the fat white girl then it is because she is white. That is the average mind set of any results taken from this test.




Yeah that's the point....


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 6, 2012)

LordQuas said:


> A friend of mine posed this to me (she's a "thick" white woman, for the record) as a hypothetical and I found it fascinating for some reason
> 
> If you took 100 "average" white guys with the stereotypical "average white guy" taste in women and presented then with the option of having sex with a fat white chick with an hourglass shape or a thin black woman with an hourglass shape what do you think the results would be?
> 
> I dunno, maybe Im the only one that thinks stuff like this is interesting



Where is this typical white guy from? I ask because racism and fat hate varies in different areas.


----------



## olwen (Feb 6, 2012)

LordQuas said:


> A friend of mine posed this to me (she's a "thick" white woman, for the record) as a hypothetical and I found it fascinating for some reason
> 
> If you took 100 "average" white guys with the stereotypical "average white guy" taste in women and presented then with the option of having sex with a fat white chick with an hourglass shape or a thin black woman with an hourglass shape what do you think the results would be?
> 
> I dunno, maybe Im the only one that thinks stuff like this is interesting



So she wonders if a white guy would pick a thin black girl over her? What difference does it make? Tell her to stop comparing herself to other women.


----------



## LordQuas (Feb 6, 2012)

olwen said:


> So she wonders if a white guy would pick a thin black girl over her? What difference does it make? Tell her to stop comparing herself to other women.




Lol I'll be sure to pass your advice along


----------



## olwen (Feb 7, 2012)

LordQuas said:


> Lol I'll be sure to pass your advice along



What other reason is there to ask that question? It's just not the kind of thing one asks just for the sake of asking.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 8, 2012)

I just never see the point in the Suffering Olympics, and trying to argue about whose suffering or oppression is worse than another's. 

Racism exists and is destructive and horrendous.
Sizeism exists and is destructive and horrendous.
The End.

(I'm not saying that one isn't worse than the other, just that arguing about it doesn't seem to bear any helpful fruit.)


----------



## LordQuas (Feb 9, 2012)

olwen said:


> What other reason is there to ask that question? It's just not the kind of thing one asks just for the sake of asking.




Because we're psych majors and we like exploring the psychology behind why people act the way they act


----------



## LordQuas (Feb 9, 2012)

mcbeth said:


> I just never see the point in the Suffering Olympics, and trying to argue about whose suffering or oppression is worse than another's.
> 
> Racism exists and is destructive and horrendous.
> Sizeism exists and is destructive and horrendous.
> ...




llol how in the world did you draw that from this thread?


----------



## LordQuas (Feb 9, 2012)

How can I delete this thread? Im sorry I failed miserably to spark any sort of meaningful discussion and I seem to just be pissing people off


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 9, 2012)

LordQuas said:


> llol how in the world did you draw that from this thread?



Isn't that the point and the implication of the question? Which group has it harder/easier than the other? If men would rather sleep with a thin black woman than a fat white woman, then we can assume that fat is a more stigmatized quality than blackness, and vice versa.

I don't find the question offensive at all, and I'm not pissed off by it at all. I just think these kinds of arguments aren't really that fruitful.


----------



## olwen (Feb 9, 2012)

LordQuas said:


> Because we're psych majors and we like exploring the psychology behind why people act the way they act



Well when you put it like that, then it makes me feel like I'm in a petri dish and you're just throwing a potentially offensive question out there just to see how the lab rats run the maze and that makes me uncomfortable. 



mcbeth said:


> Isn't that the point and the implication of the question? Which group has it harder/easier than the other? If men would rather sleep with a thin black woman than a fat white woman, then we can assume that fat is a more stigmatized quality than blackness, and vice versa.
> 
> I don't find the question offensive at all, and I'm not pissed off by it at all. I just think these kinds of arguments aren't really that fruitful.



^^This--mostly. I wasn't offended by this question at first, but the more I thought about it the more offended I became. If this woman were to ask this question with black people in the room I gotta wonder how it would have turned out. All the racism going on around here is not making me feel at all comfortable.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 9, 2012)

The premise of the question aside, there's no definition of "average white guy".


----------



## penguin (Feb 9, 2012)

And then at the end of the day, I'd bet a lot of those guys would be more inclined to be with the woman he had more in common with...or that the women in question may not be interested in him at all.


----------



## LordQuas (Feb 10, 2012)

mcbeth said:


> Isn't that the point and the implication of the question? Which group has it harder/easier than the other? If men would rather sleep with a thin black woman than a fat white woman, then we can assume that fat is a more stigmatized quality than blackness, and vice versa.
> 
> I don't find the question offensive at all, and I'm not pissed off by it at all. I just think these kinds of arguments aren't really that fruitful.



I completely understand why you'd draw that conclusion, Im just saying that honestly wasnt my goal. Most of the things we talk about and do as people aren't "fruitful" and I'm never going to try to claim Im trying to reinvent the wheel. I just like talking about subjects that don't get talked about very much openly but people seem to assume I always have some deep ulterior motive.


----------



## LordQuas (Feb 10, 2012)

olwen said:


> Well when you put it like that, then it makes me feel like I'm in a petri dish and you're just throwing a potentially offensive question out there just to see how the lab rats run the maze and that makes me uncomfortable.



If that's how you feel then why post in the thread at all?



olwen said:


> ^^This--mostly. I wasn't offended by this question at first, but the more I thought about it the more offended I became. If this woman were to ask this question with black people in the room I gotta wonder how it would have turned out. All the racism going on around here is not making me feel at all comfortable.



Lol this is far and away my favorite comment in this thread. As a matter of fact we were talking about this in a psych class we were in together that was not only predominantly black but was taught by a black professor. Funny how none of the black people in our class were offended and everyone actually seemed to really enjoy the discussion. The cynicism here discourages me from posting and this thread is a great example. I cant seem to make a thread without being an asshole, racist, or just generally insensitive.


----------



## LordQuas (Feb 10, 2012)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> The premise of the question aside, there's no definition of "average white guy".



This was actually what I was expecting to be taken to task about. Half the discussion in class was about the fact that its impossible to define such an ambiguous term


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 10, 2012)

LordQuas said:


> I cant seem to make a thread without being an asshole, racist, or just generally insensitive.



The problem here is clearly _everyone but you_.


----------



## olwen (Feb 10, 2012)

LordQuas said:


> If that's how you feel then why post in the thread at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol this is far and away my favorite comment in this thread. As a matter of fact we were talking about this in a psych class we were in together that was not only predominantly black but was taught by a black professor. Funny how none of the black people in our class were offended and everyone actually seemed to really enjoy the discussion. The cynicism here discourages me from posting and this thread is a great example. I cant seem to make a thread without being an asshole, racist, or just generally insensitive.



If they weren't offended then great. I was tho. As a black person who also happens to be fat it's offensive to me on several levels. Period.


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 10, 2012)

It's 42.....


----------



## LordQuas (Feb 11, 2012)

Blackjack said:


> The problem here is clearly _everyone but you_.



I say all the time that I clearly have a problem being able to express myself clearly but not understanding someone isnt the same as attacking them. Please tell me what I am doing to warrant being attacked and I'll stop


----------



## LordQuas (Feb 11, 2012)

olwen said:


> If they weren't offended then great. I was tho. As a black person who also happens to be fat it's offensive to me on several levels. Period.



Then dont post in my threads, you'll probably get offended a lot.


----------



## LordQuas (Feb 11, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> It's 42.....



Finally, a serious answer!


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 11, 2012)

LordQuas said:


> A friend of mine posed this to me (she's a "thick" white woman, for the record) as a hypothetical and I found it fascinating for some reason
> 
> If you took 100 "average" white guys with the stereotypical "average white guy" taste in women and presented then with the option of having sex with a fat white chick with an hourglass shape or a thin black woman with an hourglass shape what do you think the results would be?
> 
> I dunno, maybe Im the only one that thinks stuff like this is interesting



I'm not above a bit of mental masturbation, so I'll bite.

What exactly is an "average white guy taste"?

I, myself am white and I have very little hard and fast requirements in the physical attributes of women. In other words, most of what turns me on are between the ears, the way a woman carries herself, a vibe she gives off, a certain personality. Physical attributes for myself are a fluid thing, as is race.

I have "average white friends" that have wildly different attractions. One who likes nothing but tall,thin blondes comes to mind. Another that prefers brunettes with darker complexions. That being said, in both of these examples I have seen them go "off-type" on occasion because for whatever reason that is what was offered at that moment in time.

I think your premise is flawed because there are just too many variables at play here. Too many unknowns if you will, that there is no way to actually answer definitively one way or another.

In my experience the most determining factor for many men, since we are talking about just a night of sex and not a long-term relationship, is which one of the two is going to sleep with you.

And yes, the lizard part of my brain says, if both parties are up for it, why choose. All 3 of us could have fun together.


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 11, 2012)

LordQuas said:


> Finally, a serious answer!



It's the answer to anything! And when will we get another movie damit!? At least a cross over on Dr. Who would be nice.


----------



## olwen (Feb 11, 2012)

LordQuas said:


> Then dont post in my threads, you'll probably get offended a lot.



Maybe if you think before you speak you won't have to spend half your time defending what you say.


----------



## joswitch (Feb 11, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> I know men who would say..."Can't I have both? At the same time? With their twins?"



This of course is the correct Manswer.

Orange men with no shirts on are fist bumping in New Jersey, right now.


----------



## joswitch (Feb 11, 2012)

AnnMarie said:


> Whichever one lets him have sex with her.



Reminds me of the Pope and the three nuns joke.

The punchline being:

"... the one with the big boobs, of course."


----------



## joswitch (Feb 11, 2012)

LordQuas said:


> I ghave no idea what you meant by this



Welcome to DIMs, where all those "what if" questions that seem kinda funny down the pub, come to slowly die the death of one thousand taking-it-too-serious cuts.

I predict this thread will run to at least 6 pages and someone will get very angry, probably with men/FAs/ebil feedaz/all three by the time we reach page 4.


----------



## joswitch (Feb 11, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> Where is this typical white guy from? I ask because racism and fat hate varies in different areas.



A bit like frost bite and mosquitoes then.


----------



## joswitch (Feb 11, 2012)

LordQuas said:


> Because we're psych majors and we like exploring the psychology behind why people act the way they act



Yeah, asking this on a fat admiration board = fail. 

My manswer is:

If she's pretty and we dig each other, me and the fat girl will get it on.
If we both like her and she likes us, the thin girl gets to play too.
Oh, and cakes will probably be involved.


----------



## joswitch (Feb 11, 2012)

mcbeth said:


> Isn't that the point and the implication of the question? Which group has it harder/easier than the other? If men would rather sleep with a thin black woman than a fat white woman, *then we can assume that fat is a more stigmatized quality *than blackness, and vice versa.
> 
> I don't find the question offensive at all, and I'm not pissed off by it at all. I just think these kinds of arguments aren't really that fruitful.



^Only if you hold that having men want to sleep with you = a good thing.


----------



## joswitch (Feb 11, 2012)

LordQuas said:


> If that's how you feel then why post in the thread at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol this is far and away my favorite comment in this thread. As a matter of fact we were talking about this in a psych class we were in together that was not only predominantly black but was taught by a black professor. Funny how none of the black people in our class were offended and everyone actually seemed to really enjoy the discussion. The cynicism here discourages me from posting and this thread is a great example. * I cant seem to make a thread without being an asshole*, racist, *or just generally insensitive*.



It's not just you.

Let me save you some grief and explain how DIMs Main Board works.

Imagine, if you will, a "support group" type setting where people, mostly women, meet up everyday to share their issues and problems. It's all a very serious, emotional business and lots of people talk about how they are sad, upset and/or angry with stuff happening in RL. It's pretty intense.

Every now and then a new guy (mostly a guy, sometimes but rarely a woman) wanders onto DIMs Main board mistaking it for an easy-going social event or a casual discussion group / information sharing session and says something that elsewhere might be seen as a little risque, or amusingly provocative, or useful. 

BOOM! It's like he just dropped a turd in the trifle.

It can be a shock at first.


----------



## truebebeblue (Feb 11, 2012)

Well speaking from my own experiences with men... he would pick whichever "type" he had never had sex with before.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 11, 2012)

joswitch said:


> A bit like frost bite and mosquitoes then.



I guess, but most typical guys (regardless of background) would sleep with both but the question is ...which one will he take home to the parents to meet?


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 11, 2012)

I dont see why any of this matters.


----------



## LordQuas (Feb 17, 2012)

olwen said:


> Maybe if you think before you speak you won't have to spend half your time defending what you say.



It's funny that I get told this a lot by people when I constantly edit myself out of fear of speaking my mind but I appreciate your input


----------



## LordQuas (Feb 17, 2012)

joswitch said:


> Welcome to DIMs, where all those "what if" questions that seem kinda funny down the pub, come to slowly die the death of one thousand taking-it-too-serious cuts.



I could not have captured my feelings about Dims more succinctly in a million years


----------



## LordQuas (Feb 17, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> I guess, but most typical guys (regardless of background) would sleep with both



What leads you to believe that?


----------



## LordQuas (Feb 17, 2012)

Saoirse said:


> I dont see why any of this matters.



Define "matters"


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 17, 2012)

LordQuas said:


> This was actually what I was expecting to be taken to task about. Half the discussion in class was about the fact that its impossible to define such an ambiguous term



I try to stay away from the stereotypical emotional bandwagon and process things logically.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 20, 2012)

LordQuas said:


> What leads you to believe that?



Most men think with their penis, so odds are they would do them both if the opportunity presented itself.


----------



## escapist (Apr 17, 2012)

2x post delete please...or just ignore.


----------



## escapist (Apr 17, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> Most men think with their penis, so odds are they would do them both if the opportunity presented itself.



Funny thing is before I read this post I said it, and chicken legs said, Oh I already posted about that...hahahaha...I don't know if its cause I live in Vegas but most the guys I know are color blind when it comes to women and sex. A hot woman, is a hot woman it has little if nothing to do with race or size. I've seen 'em sexy, big, I've seen 'em sexy small, I've seen 'em sexy white, Asian, Black, and every combination and variation. Not all of them are even just sexy, some of them are just plain cute and attractive and you can't get them out of your mind.

Maybe my friends and I just aren't typical I guess that's what LordQuas is trying to say.

I think Chicken Legs has a unique perspective on this as well because most people can not tell what race she is and she has been cute/skinny, and cute/bbw.


----------

